# Kobe wants Jerry West or to be Traded



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

> Kobe Bryant isn't happy with the Lakers' direction and wants Jerry West back in Los Angeles to fix things.
> 
> Bryant told ESPN The Magazine's Ric Bucher that he wants the Lakers to bring West back to the organization and give him full authority. If the Lakers don't want to do that, Bryant said he wants to be traded.
> 
> ...



http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2884339


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: Kobe wants Jerry West*

West would be a triangle friendly PG, but at this point in his life, could he defend the Steve Nash and Tony Parkers of the league?


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: Kobe wants Jerry West*

I've been saying this forever. 

Bring back the Logo. :gopray:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Kobe wants Jerry West*



Bartholomew Hunt said:


> West would be a triangle friendly PG, but at this point in his life, could he defend the Steve Nash and Tony Parkers of the league?


funny guy...


----------



## koberules24 (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: Kobe wants Jerry West*



Bartholomew Hunt said:


> According to Ric Bucher on ESPN. Kobe is really pushing for moves to be made. It seems that this has been boiling under the surface for awhile and now he is using the media to force the hand of Mitch/Jim.


Good. If Kobe doesn't do this than nothing will ever get done. *These aren't the actions of somebody who willfully wants to be traded like that idiot Bill Plaschke would suggest but rather somebody who knows it's the only way to get drastic change.*


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

*Re: Kobe wants Jerry West*

Wow.


----------



## koberules24 (Nov 12, 2006)

*Kobe wants Jerry West Back or To be Traded*

Well the Lakers have really done it this time. They managed to piss Kobe off to the degree that he's even threatening to go to another team. It's becoming increasingly clear that just about nobody including Kobe thinks that Mitch Kupchak can do his job.

*Now the Lakers have a very simple decision to make that will likely determine whether us Angelans allow them to exist in California anymore: 

Mitch Kupchak? or Kobe Bryant? *

You think this would be a very simple decision but for somebody as, now apparently senile as Jerry Buss, it seems to be very difficult.


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Kobe wants Jerry West Back or To be Traded*

There's a piece of paper with Bryant's autograph on it that says tough ****.


----------



## koberules24 (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: Kobe wants Jerry West Back or To be Traded*



urwhatueati8god said:


> There's a piece of paper with Bryant's autograph on it that says tough ****.


Well, yeah, his team's run by incompetent morons.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: Kobe wants Jerry West*



Bartholomew Hunt said:


> West would be a triangle friendly PG, but at this point in his life, could he defend the Steve Nash and Tony Parkers of the league?


:biggrin:


----------



## koberules24 (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: Kobe wants Jerry West*

*edit*


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

*Re: Kobe wants Jerry West*

kobes not going anwyhere, west will be back.


----------



## koberules24 (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: Kobe wants Jerry West Back or To be Traded*

I'm really starting to become ashamed of the Lakers. I'm too pissed off to even listen to music to cheer myself up.


----------



## koberules24 (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: Kobe wants Jerry West*



Pain5155 said:


> http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2884339
> 
> kobes not going anwyhere, west will be back.


I certainly hope so.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: Kobe wants Jerry West Back or To be Traded*

From 2004

http://seattlepi.nwsource.com/basketball/195189_sonx14.html


"He's going to be very selfish," Allen said of Bryant, who scored 15 of his team's first 20 points and had 35 points in Tuesday's loss. "And he feels like he needs to show this league and the people in this country that he is better without Shaq. He can win championships without Shaq. So offensively, he's going to jump out and say, 'I can average 30 points. I can still carry the load on this team.'

"I think the point production is not going to be so much what people are going to look at because (Tracy) McGrady did it in Orlando, Allen (Iverson) did it in Philly. Can you win a championship? I think that's the question. Carrying guys on your back and making everybody better."

Can Bryant do that?

"He has the talent, he can do it," Allen said. "But is his attitude going to allow him to take a back seat and let Lamar Odom shine and let Caron Butler have his nights and bring those big guys along with him?"

Allen said Bryant's ability and willingness to incorporate others will be the gauge for the Lakers' success. Bryant was re-signed for seven years at more than $130 million this summer. 

*"If Kobe doesn't see he needs two and a half good players to be a legitimate playoff contender or win a championship in about a year or two he'll be calling out to Jerry Buss that 'We need some help in here,' or 'Trade me,' " Allen said. "And we'll all be saying, 'I told you so,' when he says that."*

Ray Allen was right about Kobe.....


Meanwhile ... back to the Playoffs!!


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: Kobe wants Jerry West Back or To be Traded*



koberules24 said:


> I'm really starting to become ashamed of the Lakers. I'm too pissed off to even listen to music to cheer myself up.


Get a grip man. It's _basketball_. It's only a sport. There are plenty of things of the female persuasion that will get your mind off hoops.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Yeah, bring back Logo and send both Jerry and Jim to Iraq.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Kobe wants Jerry West Back or To be Traded*



Dynasty Raider said:


> From 2004
> 
> http://seattlepi.nwsource.com/basketball/195189_sonx14.html
> 
> ...


Ray Allen is not the right person to comment on Kobe. He should just STFU and worry about his own career. Ray Allen has won nothing, and he was drafted ahead of Kobe. He is just jealous that he will never be mentioned in the same name as Kobe.
Tell Ray to have fun fishing every summer with his compassionate mind.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

This is pretty shocking news. I sure hope the Lakers make a push for West and bring him back. This should be a no brain decision, but I'm sure everything will go wrong, as it seems everything is these days with our front office.

I'll hate the Lakers forever, if we get rid of Kobe. Maybe not forever... but would be very very frustrated. I don't like the way our front office is running things currently, and if they mess this up, they might as well kill themselves. =\

I can see a ton of problems with the Lakers coming, as soon as Jerry Buss leaves, and Jim Buss steps up to the plate.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Oh no. 

Kobe bringing out his poker face.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

See ya in the East Kobe.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

**** Mitch Kupchak. Bring back Jerry West. Now.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

On AM570 on the Joe Grande Show they were discussing it and made a HUGE clarification. Kobe will ask to be traded IF the Lakers DO NOT pursue or attempt to get Jerry West back and offer him the job. So long as they offer West the job, Kobe will not ask for a trade, i.e West can still reject the job offer and Kobe won't ask for a trade. The point is, he just wants the Lakers to do everything they can to get him, but won't blame the Lakers if West simply says no. 

Off CL.com


----------



## koberules24 (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: Kobe wants Jerry West Back or To be Traded*



Dynasty Raider said:


> From 2004
> 
> http://seattlepi.nwsource.com/basketball/195189_sonx14.html
> 
> ...


What are you talking about? Kobe's been pressuring management to improve since he re-signed (they told him they would add other players around him). 
*Ray Allen is of course the best source of information seeing how he has no championship rings and yet is able to sit on his horse of judgement and tell Kobe what he does wrong when he doesn't even know what he has to do to get the Sonics to win when he has plenty of talent around him.*

*"I don't want to have to do that every night...it's too tiring"--Bryant after his 58 points in the double overtime loss to the Bobcats

"Most games I tell the other guys-Hey I've carrying you guys for eight minutes straight, how about you join the party?"---Kobe on having to carry the scoring load.
*

Yes, so go back to dreaming about Kevin Durant and the last place Sonics.


----------



## Maddocks (Jun 16, 2006)

buss,mitch,buss and buss need to get **** done already.

i cant really blame phil because he said,"do what needs to be done to get artest" and mitch screwed that one up. and let everyone know that phil cant force trades even though he wants them. if they dont get a trade done within the next month...im going to write off the lakers as mitch not doing jack **** but lying to everyone under them.


----------



## koberules24 (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: Kobe wants Jerry West Back or To be Traded*



Pinball said:


> Get a grip man. It's _basketball_. It's only a sport. There are plenty of things of the female persuasion that will get your mind off hoops.


Yeah, but then they get pregnant and screw everything up.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Do it Mitch!


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

SoCalfan21 said:


> On AM570 on the Joe Grande Show they were discussing it and made a HUGE clarification. Kobe will ask to be traded IF the Lakers DO NOT pursue or attempt to get Jerry West back and offer him the job. So long as they offer West the job, Kobe will not ask for a trade, i.e West can still reject the job offer and Kobe won't ask for a trade. The point is, he just wants the Lakers to do everything they can to get him, but won't blame the Lakers if West simply says no.
> 
> Off CL.com


Thats what I would've expected. I think ESPN was running some drama, trying to get attention.

Nonetheless, I'd be geeked if the logo came back.


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

This has just been a weird day in Laker Land. I'd love to have the logo back, though. He can get things started by swinging a deal for Gasol with Memphis and then jump ship to the Lakers! Maybe throw in the Grizzlies pick? Hmm...

Of course, I kid, I kid. We just haven't been that lucky lately. But it would be just as nice if he signed on as a "consultant", which means that he's really the GM and Mitch would be the assistant to the GM or intern, whatever term you prefer. 

Some people are really making a big deal out of what Kobe's been saying recently. I hope to hear soon what Kobe has to say rather than what Bucher is making it out to be. Still, I prefer Kobe being proactive than taking a KG approach.


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

Oh yeah, Basel, I'm all for the Fire Mitch fan club. Is there room for one more?


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Kobe needs to shut up!!! Everybody knows we need to get better. We don't need him proclaiming that he wants to be traded if Jerry West isn't GM. Him complaining isn't gonna turn on a light and everybody goes"Oh yeah!we do suck!we need help!". I had gained a lot more respect for Kobe on how he handled his pathetic teammates this year but this is BS. Just shut up and play hard with what you have. Trust me Kobe, everyone agrees with what you say but SHUT UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

DaRizzle said:


> Kobe needs to shut the f**k up!!! Everybody knows we need to get better. We don't need his a*ss proclaiming that he wants to be traded if Jerry West isn't GM. Him *****ing isn't gonna turn on a light and everybody goes"Oh yeah!we do suck!we need help!". I had gained a lot more respect for Kobe on how he handled his sorry-*** teammates this year but this is BS. Just shut up and play hard with what you have. Trust me Kobe, everyone agrees with what you say but SHUT UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




I agree with you. Shut the **** up Kobe, DaRizzle has spoken, so listen and again shut the **** up Kobe, dont ever complain with the quality and talented roster that you have Kobe, so shut the **** up Kobe, just play along and waste your prime with mediocrity and never speak again


oh and BTW shut the **** up Kobe.

EDIT Don't bypass the cursing filter by putting asterisks in words.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

DaRizzle said:


> Kobe needs to shut the f**k up!!! Everybody knows we need to get better. We don't need his a*ss proclaiming that he wants to be traded if Jerry West isn't GM. Him *****ing isn't gonna turn on a light and everybody goes"Oh yeah!we do suck!we need help!". I had gained a lot more respect for Kobe on how he handled his sorry-*** teammates this year but this is BS. Just shut up and play hard with what you have. Trust me Kobe, everyone agrees with what you say but SHUT UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I don't think everybody does know we need to get better *now* though in the Lakers organization. The Lakers seem to be wanting to rebuild / play competitive enough basketball to make it to the playoffs, and that's it. Bynum won't be helping us the way we need him to, until Kobe is out of his prime, which is just rediculous.

Kobe has been quiet long enough, after we could have potentially got Artest, Kidd, and god knows who else. I'm glad Kobe has spoken up, and hopefully the Lakers organization goes out there and gets the required pieces to make us a contending team.


----------



## koberules24 (Nov 12, 2006)

Eternal said:


> I don't think everybody does know we need to get better *now* though in the Lakers organization. The Lakers seem to be wanting to rebuild / play competitive enough basketball to make it to the playoffs, and that's it. Bynum won't be helping us the way we need him to, until Kobe is out of his prime, which is just rediculous.
> 
> Kobe has been quiet long enough, after we could have potentially got Artest, Kidd, and god knows who else. I'm glad Kobe has spoken up, and hopefully the Lakers organization goes out there and gets the required pieces to make us a contending team.


Nicely put.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

I think Webber and Jason Kidd this season would've definitely put the Lakers in the 2nd tier, enough to beat the Suns and enough to compete with the Spurs, Kidd was very solid in the post season and Webber has been playing great after he was traded to Detroit. People here a few months ago were treating Webber as if he would be the worst acquisition had we got him, time proved their error. Not sure about Bynum for Kidd had that gone through, I love Kidd but I dont know about giving up Bynum for him, better package can be had.



Best thing to do is let go of the tradeable assets without hurting too much of our core. Id trade Kwame if there are takers, same with Radmanovic. LA's most tradeable asset as of this point is Luke and Andrew, those two along with a high salaried player (Kwame hopefully) can give LA a legitimate second option in return.



I still believe that a healthy core of Kobe, Lamar and just another All Star calibre player is simply enough to get LA in the promise land.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

"and just another all-star calibre player" just another all-star caliber player is not a "just" type of thing though. 

how do you think we'd fare if we had kept caron btw? i really liked caron. i think most of us knew he'd be pretty good.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> "My feeling on Jerry West is I trust him completely," Bryant said. "I don't want to get into people believing me to be bashing anybody. Mitch is a great guy. All I can go by is what has happened with this team the last two years, and I know Jerry West is a guy who's great at what he does.
> 
> "He wants to win and he wants to win right now. I can roll with that, even if we don't have the complete turnaround we're hoping to have this summer. Just having him back in the nucleus will help."
> 
> *"I would love for him to be a part of this," Bryant said. "But it's not something where I demand he comes here. All I can do is offer my thoughts. I love being a Laker. I want to retire a Laker. I want to fix this thing, or at least help any way I can."*


http://www.latimes.com/sports/basketball/nba/lakers/la-sp-lakers28may28,1,3711739.story?coll=la-headlines-sports-nba-lakers


----------



## Attila (Jul 23, 2003)

It sounds like Kobe needs a bottle. Did he really think the Lakers would be contenders without Shaq?


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Shaolin said:


> Thats what I would've expected. I think ESPN was running some drama, trying to get attention.
> 
> Nonetheless, I'd be geeked if the logo came back.


Im sure alot of people would be.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

> "I'm not demanding anything," Bryant said by phone late Sunday night. "I'm not making any threats. I didn't say that. Those words didn't come out of my mouth about a trade. I'm just making a suggestion. I think Jerry West is one of the greatest to ever do this thing.
> 
> "I never even uttered those words," he said. "I haven't spoken to anybody about it. I haven't demanded nothing to nobody. I don't want to even think about that. I love it out here.
> 
> "I started my career out here. I want to finish it here. My wife is from out here. My kids love it out here. I don't want to even think about going someplace else. I don't want to go no place else."


http://www.pe.com/sports/basketball/lakers/stories/PE_Sports_Local_D_lakers28.3f3ab5d.html

This is Kobe's words !!! End of this (bleep) Kobe trade BS 

And anyone said Kobe need to STFU just STFU. Kobe just said what 98% of every Lakers fans begging for years, Fire Mitch and Bring back West.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Great! Kobe is making demands again! Now he is asking for people to be fired?

And some people still don't want to believe he asked for them to get rid of Shaq?


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Jamel Irief said:


> Great! Kobe is making demands again! Now he is asking for people to be fired?
> 
> And some people still don't want to believe he asked for them to get rid of Shaq?


Atleast Kobe works hard, unlike the fatass Shaq.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> Great! Kobe is making demands again! Now he is asking for people to be fired?
> 
> And some people still don't want to believe he asked for them to get rid of Shaq?


Duck man. It's going to be 100 against 2. That 100 consists mostly of posters under the age of 25 but I'll refrain from making any further comments on that because age is a sensitive topic here. 

As for me, I'd like to keep Kobe because I like watching him play but if he wants out and we're offered a good package, sign me up. Kobe's not my relative. He's not my friend. I don't know him personally. He's a player on my favorite team. Why the hell should I hold off on a trade if it could potentially make my favorite team better? This is where the Kobe fans and Laker fans show their true colors. I'm rooting for my team here. Choose your side....


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Pinball said:


> Duck man. It's going to be 100 against 2. That 100 consists mostly of posters under the age of 25 but I'll refrain from making any further comments on that because age is a sensitive topic here.
> 
> As for me, I'd like to keep Kobe because I like watching him play but if he wants out and we're offered a good package, sign me up. Kobe's not my relative. He's not my friend. I don't know him personally. He's a player on my favorite team. Why the hell should I hold off on a trade if it could potentially make my favorite team better? This is where the Kobe fans and Laker fans show their true colors. I'm rooting for my team here. Choose your side....


And everyone kissing Shaqs fatass are older mature true basketball fans.
Shaq is the biggest hypocrite in NBA, he always acts like he is a nice guy, but inside he is pure evil.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

Theonee said:


> And everyone kissing Shaqs fatass are older mature true basketball fans.
> Shaq is the biggest hypocrite in NBA, he always acts like he is a nice guy, but inside he is pure evil.


No. I wanted Shaq traded because he was getting older, slower, and *****ing about a contract extension that, quite frankly, his play didn't merit. Kobe is younger and still performing at a very high level but he might just want out like Shaq did. If he does, I'm not going to sit here and balk at trade offers because he's my favorite player. That's what a fanboy does. No offense, but the fanboys tend to be in the under 25 age group. I want to make the team better. If we trade Kobe, we've simply got to do a better job of acquiring quality talent in return than we did with Shaq.


----------



## P-Rez25 (Nov 24, 2006)

Pinball said:


> Duck man. It's going to be 100 against 2. That 100 consists mostly of posters under the age of 25 but I'll refrain from making any further comments on that because age is a sensitive topic here.
> 
> As for me, I'd like to keep Kobe because I like watching him play but if he wants out and we're offered a good package, sign me up. Kobe's not my relative. He's not my friend. I don't know him personally. He's a player on my favorite team. Why the hell should I hold off on a trade if it could potentially make my favorite team better? This is where the Kobe fans and Laker fans show their true colors. I'm rooting for my team here. Choose your side....


Lakers, Purple and Gold is forever, when Kobe is gone all that will remain is Kobes Ghost playin pickup bball with Magic, Kareem, Worthy, West, Shaq, Chamberlain, etc.....


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Theonee said:


> Atleast Kobe works hard, unlike the fatass Shaq.


How does this excuse Kobe once again hi-jacking the franchise? Kobe is the same idiot that asked the Clippers to play some more games in Anaheim if he signed with them.

Oh but he works hard! Let's fire Phil and hire Jellybean as the coach!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Id rather Kobe speak up now than turn into the Minnesota Timberwolves. That, gentlemen, is what happens when you have an MVP calibur player that sits quietly while an ******* of a gm screws up the franchise. I say let Kobe and Phil ***** so that some changes can be made.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Pinball said:


> Duck man. It's going to be 100 against 2. That 100 consists mostly of posters under the age of 25 but I'll refrain from making any further comments on that because age is a sensitive topic here.
> 
> As for me, I'd like to keep Kobe because I like watching him play but if he wants out and we're offered a good package, sign me up. Kobe's not my relative. He's not my friend. I don't know him personally. He's a player on my favorite team. Why the hell should I hold off on a trade if it could potentially make my favorite team better? This is where the Kobe fans and Laker fans show their true colors. I'm rooting for my team here. Choose your side....


I look at it both ways. Kobe has no right to decide who the GM should be. He has no business making these sort of demands. At the same time, it is going to result in major needed changes rather than minor tweaks. I would rather have a GM with a proven track record than someone who trades Caron Butler for Kwame Brown. If Kobe is dealt, we should get quite a nice deal in return. IMO, Kobe being a ***** is win/win for us as fans.


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

Jamel Irief said:


> Great! Kobe is making demands again! Now he is asking for people to be fired?
> 
> And some people still don't want to believe he asked for them to get rid of Shaq?



I doubt Kobe is the only person in the franchise who is upset with Mitch. Hasn't Phil also been begging for more talent? 

As for Shaq, they both wanted each other out. The FO just had to make a decision. Looking at Shaq these days, it looks like it was the wise choice.


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> I look at it both ways. Kobe has no right to decide who the GM should be. He has no business making these sort of demands. At the same time, it is going to result in major needed changes rather than minor tweaks. I would rather have a GM with a proven track record than someone who trades Caron Butler for Kwame Brown. If Kobe is dealt, we should get quite a nice deal in return. IMO, Kobe being a ***** is win/win for us as fans.


Well said. Magic was a jerk early in his career and we ended up with Pat Riley.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> Great! Kobe is making demands again! Now he is asking for people to be fired?
> 
> And some people still don't want to believe he asked for them to get rid of Shaq?


You want to keep Mitch? If his demands improve the franchise, that's all that matters, and getting rid of Mitch for West would improve the franchise. Now if he was making a demand for some specific player or be traded, that would be a different thing. It should be evident to everyone by now that Mitch is incompeten. I think you need to get over your love of Shaq.

"And some people still don't want to believe he asked for them to get rid of Shaq?"
Not that it matters because it was evident with a shaq coming in at 380 lbs, demanding a larger contract and bloated, the Lakers were not going anywhere anyway. It's funny how far your homerism for shaq goes because Shaq has on numerous occasions demand for Kobe to be traded away, and if we listened to him, we would be lacking a few titles. Yet you make some point about some rumor that Kobe asked shaq to be traded.

Now I am a Laker fan first, and this team is not going anywhere the way it currently is structured now. I don't care if Kobe leaves as long as we get a good deal for it, if we can get Oden Kobe I'd consider it for example. But Mitch must go regardless of what happens, I've been saying this for years.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Kobe can speak his mind without giving ultimatums. Thats all I'm saying. He pretty much said fire Mitch, thats not cool....Maybe true, but not cool. I loved West's comments on the subject.
"I am fiercely loyal to Mike, as I am to Mitch Kupchak. Having said that, I'm a lifelong Laker and we will see what happens."
In West we Trust


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

KennethTo said:


> You want to keep Mitch? If his demands improve the franchise, that's all that matters, and getting rid of Mitch for West would improve the franchise. Now if he was making a demand for some specific player or be traded, that would be a different thing. It should be evident to everyone by now that Mitch is incompeten. I think you need to get over your love of Shaq.



He can't make demands to keep anyone. Kobe's contract doesn't say he has to honor it unless Mitch is the GM. Mitch traded away the most talented teammate in large part because Kobe wanted him gone, now Kobe is whining about lack of talent again.


> "And some people still don't want to believe he asked for them to get rid of Shaq?"
> Not that it matters because it was evident with a shaq coming in at 380 lbs, demanding a larger contract and bloated, the Lakers were not going anywhere anyway. It's funny how far your homerism for shaq goes because Shaq has on numerous occasions demand for Kobe to be traded away, and if we listened to him, we would be lacking a few titles. Yet you make some point about some rumor that Kobe asked shaq to be traded.


You Kobe fans need to stop throwing the term homer around. Most of you are incapable of EVER being critical of Kobe, you KennethTo at the top of that list. When did Shaq ask Kobe to be dealt? This is news to me. My only "rumor" is Phil directly saying Kobe asked for Shaq to be traded.

BTW the Lakers haven't gone anywhere without Shaq, so it's pretty moronic how people say that. Why not be loyal to your franchise that deserted his team in Orlando to bring your starving city some rings. And the whole "fat Shaq" theory goes out the window considering Kobe was already more popular than Shaq in 2000 when Shaq was a trim MVP.



> Now I am a Laker fan first, and this team is not going anywhere the way it currently is structured now. I don't care if Kobe leaves as long as we get a good deal for it, if we can get Oden Kobe I'd consider it for example. But Mitch must go regardless of what happens, I've been saying this for years.


Where did I state I want Mitch to stay? All I said is that Kobe needs to shut up and stop trying to control the franchise. Because I guarantee you he is an even worse GM than Mitch or anyone else.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Eternal said:


> I don't think everybody does know we need to get better *now* though in the Lakers organization. The Lakers seem to be wanting to rebuild / play competitive enough basketball to make it to the playoffs, and that's it. Bynum won't be helping us the way we need him to, until Kobe is out of his prime, which is just rediculous.
> 
> Kobe has been quiet long enough, after we could have potentially got Artest, Kidd, and god knows who else. I'm glad Kobe has spoken up, and hopefully the Lakers organization goes out there and gets the required pieces to make us a contending team.


He could have done it better, Lakers of course are gonna try but they don't owe him bupkis.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

we need to bring back chucky atkins and tell kobe whassup


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Kobe needs to shut up, and I'm a Kobe defender. 

I don't quite no why Jamel is still talking about Shaq and him being gone. Its like a broken record. If Shaq were here based on what happened in Miami this season we'd still be unhappy here talking about making changes. 

So I don't see how bellyaching the Shaq deal however anyone feels about it applies to whats happening now. 

Kobe going off in the media isn't helping anything all it does is scare potential free agents and other vets from playing with him because they think they'll get thrown under the bus if it doesn't work. he needs to shut up and talk to the people who can help change things in private, going public doesn't help anything. 

I feel why he's frustrated but he needs to fall back.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

jazzy1 said:


> Kobe needs to shut up, and I'm a Kobe defender.
> 
> I don't quite no why Jamel is still talking about Shaq and him being gone. Its like a broken record. If Shaq were here based on what happened in Miami this season we'd still be unhappy here talking about making changes.
> 
> ...


I only brought up Shaq to say this isn't the first time he's done this and it needs to stop. Of course that got a bunch of Shaq haters to pile on.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Jamel Irief said:


> Great! Kobe is making demands again! Now he is asking for people to be fired?
> 
> And some people still don't want to believe he asked for them to get rid of Shaq?


 "I'm not demanding anything," Bryant said by phone late Sunday night. "I'm not making any threats. I didn't say that. Those words didn't come out of my mouth about a trade. I'm just making a suggestion. I think Jerry West is one of the greatest to ever do this thing. It's undeniably so.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

I doubt Kobe is asking to be traded - be it private or public.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Lynx said:


> I doubt Kobe is asking to be traded - be it private or public.


Agreed. 

ESPN loves to make stuff up. Just gives all the haters more chances to hate on Kobe.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

Kobe IS the Lakers, he has a right to say who he wants to run things.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> I only brought up Shaq to say this isn't the first time he's done this and it needs to stop. Of course that got a bunch of Shaq haters to pile on.


WTF, Jamel? Kobe didn't make Shaq demand a trade. He, yes, made clear he wasn't happy with the situation and said he would "explore other options". What the heck was he supposed to think? Here is a guy who has always busted his butt to perfect himself as a basketball player, a guy who would play injured, and who always seemed to leave it all on the floor listening to that lazy *** saying "it's my team! it's my team!" like the Lakers were winning anything?

****, don't you remember Shaq (and Kobe) failing to deliver 2 years in a row after the threepeat? Was Shaq (the older, richer guy) saying the right things (like, i don't know, maybe WE WILL WORK HARDER NEXT YEAR AND WE WILL BE IN THE FINALS ONCE AGAIN!). Off course not. He was too worried thinking about his extention. 

Now, don't get me wrong and stamp me as a Shaq-hater. I loved the big dufuss and will forever remember what he did for the Franchise (for he was the guy - and not Kobe - responsable to make us win again). But get it straight: it was Shaq's job (or role) to be the bigger man. And he wasn't. He is to blame as much as Kobe for The Trade.

Having said that, it's obvious to me that Kobe needs to STFU about the GM situation. It's not professional to be endorsing a guy to replace your GM. Even if he is right to prefer West over the loon Mitch, he is out of line if he comments on the situation.

Someone mentioned Magic, and it's spot on: you don't go public addressing internal matters. and even more when the matters are those of a change of personnell. what if Kobe was to say something along the lines of "Man, our Centers suck. I'm not gonna wait till Kwame learns how to make a layup and Bynum learns how to box out. We need a post player now!"?


----------



## Maddocks (Jun 16, 2006)

Jamel Irief said:


> How does this excuse Kobe once again hi-jacking the franchise? Kobe is the same idiot that asked the Clippers to play some more games in Anaheim if he signed with them.
> 
> Oh but he works hard! Let's fire Phil and hire Jellybean as the coach!


thats not really a dumb request, he wants to expose basketball to the Orange county area. all they know is baseball and hockey. anaheim wants a basketball team and if kobe went to the clippers he would have helped jumpstart that process.


----------



## koberules24 (Nov 12, 2006)

dannyM said:


> we need to bring back chucky atkins and tell kobe whassup


Chucky Atkins is one of Kobe Bryant's best friends. Kobe clearly doesn't run the franchise or tell management what to do if they traded his two best friends Caron Butler and Chucky Atkins for Kwame Brown. I don't think Atkins would disagree all that much with what Bryant is doing and so far I haven't heard any other players do any such thing.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

seems like every thread turns into a shaq debate these days.  
weather kobe forced him out or not, he's gone. seriously, who cares anymore?

as for the topic at hand, I pretty much agree w/ this.



Pinball said:


> As for me, I'd like to keep Kobe because I like watching him play but if he wants out and we're offered a good package, sign me up. Kobe's not my relative. He's not my friend. I don't know him personally. He's a player on my favorite team. Why the hell should I hold off on a trade if it could potentially make my favorite team better? This is where the Kobe fans and Laker fans show their true colors. I'm rooting for my team here. Choose your side....


kobe is not bigger than this great franchise. I really, REALLY don't want to see him go, but if he's going to pout and demands out, assuming a good package is available, get em' outta here. this franchise will survive long after he is gone.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> Great! Kobe is making demands again! Now he is asking for people to be fired?
> 
> And some people still don't want to believe he asked for them to get rid of Shaq?





Jamel Irief said:


> Kobe is the same idiot that asked the Clippers to play some more games in Anaheim if he signed with them.





Jamel Irief said:


> When did Shaq ask Kobe to be dealt? This is news to me. My only "rumor" is Phil directly saying Kobe asked for Shaq to be traded.


It's amazing to me that you post all this rubbish, rubbish that either has already been debunked in this very thread (Kobe "making demands"), rubbish that hasn't ever been anything but a rumor (Clippers in Anaheim) or rubbish that is just plain false (Phil saying Kobe asked for Shaq to be traded). 

No surprise to me really. You still defend much of Shaq's actions as a Laker for god sakes.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

shaq was a sensitive crybaby, and kobe was/is an egotistical ***. 

but i don't see why he's an idiot for asking the clippers to play at the pond a few games. 

and i don't see how this has anything to do with shaq.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Shaq is a lazy fat lard who made his own bed by dissing the very owner who signs his 9 figure salary publicly.

Get your facts straight Jamel.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Bryant said he did not link his future with the Lakers to the hiring of West, as ESPN.com reported Sunday. He has not asked for a trade and did not foresee seeking one if West was not hired.

"I would love for him to be a part of this," Bryant said. "But it's not something where I demand he comes here. All I can do is offer my thoughts. I love being a Laker. I want to retire a Laker. I want to fix this thing, or at least help any way I can."

http://www.latimes.com/sports/baske...8,1,939682.story?coll=la-headlines-sports-nba


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Yay, this off-season is a ****ing mess, maybe I'll just sit back and see what gonna happen


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Silk D said:


> seems like every thread turns into a shaq debate these days.
> weather kobe forced him out or not, he's gone. seriously, who cares anymore?
> 
> as for the topic at hand, I pretty much agree w/ this.
> ...


Nice post.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Here you go...spoken from the man himself!

http://truth.kb24.com/

Debate is over!


----------

